# Solved: Epson 1670 scanner hangs



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, I have an Epson 1670 scanner.

Problem: if I scan at over 360 DPI the scanner hangs at the end of the scan. I frequently need to scan at, say 600 dpi, as I am repairing archive photographs in Photoshop. What's the problem and is there a fix?

Scanner attached to a 2.66 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo iMac with 4GB of RAM. I'm running OSX 10.6.4


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you using the latest version of the ICA driver for this scanner? (5.2.6)
It was just updated this June.

Are you scanning directly in Photoshop or using Image Capture or Epson software?

Do they all exhibit the same issue?

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/..._UseBVCookie=yes&oid=23762&infoType=Downloads


----------



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

> Are you using the latest version of the ICA driver for this scanner? (5.2.6) 
> It was just updated this June.

Thanks to you, I have just downloaded and loaded it. (What happened to; don't 
bother to download the latest drivers as Snow Leopard will do all this for 
you, type mantra?)

> Are you scanning directly in Photoshop or using Image Capture or Epson 
> software?

I used to use TWAIN, via Photoshop, (and no problem with large dpi scans), 
but when that became obsolete, I resorted to pressing the start button on 
the scanner which fired up Epson's 'Epson Scanner Perfection 1670' 
application. This is the baby that apparently can't handle large dpi scans. 
However, the plot thickens...

The ICA driver would only let me unpack the driver on my Admin account,
(which is not the account I regularly use for scanning 
and/or Photoshop work). Having loaded it on the Admin account, I then 
pressed the Epson start button and up came Image Capture and a 600 DPI scan 
was achieved without any problems.

Was this as a result of the new driver, or just moving to the Admin account? 
I'm not sure...

...because, on returning to my usual account and again pressing the scanner 
button, back up pops Epson's Scanner Perfection 1670 app' and bails out of 
the 600 DPI scan with the familiar phrase 'Epson Perfection 1670 was 
disconnected'.

At which point I thought, fine, I'll go hunting for a pref to have the 
scanner choose Image Capture, but in the meantime I'll open it from my apps 
folder. So I opened Image Capture and did the same 600 DPI scan and it 
scanned and then BAILED ON ME at the last moment (with the alert 'No camera 
or scanner connected').

Conclusions:

1. large dpi scans are currently only possible on my Admin a/c using Image 
Capture, (and, for all I know, Epson's app - I didn't try).

2. I have no idea whether the ICA driver (5.2.6) made any material 
difference. (it loaded very quickly, with no readMe, so I'm a bit in the
dark...)

Thank you so much for starting the ball rolling on a solution. I'm sort of
halfway there (just in the wrong a/c !)

Any thoughts as to why it only works in my Admin A/c ?

Your help appreciated.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

My guess is the newer ICA driver helped.
I don't have this software or scanner but i would assume that getting image capture to start in a non-admin account is just a matter of modifying some preference.

Hmmm, you said starting Image Capture manually stalled out too, that's a bit confusing.
Can you look in /Applications/Utilities/Console and look for any messages in the *All Messages* section after the failure?


----------



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

Got it. Is it OK to publish here, or should i send it direct to you?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Publishing should be fine unless you see some personal info in there.


----------



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

Here you go - pdf attachment.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

None of that looks related to scanning, sure that was after a failed scan?


----------



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

Apologies. This should be the right one (screenshot and pdf file).


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't see anything obvious.

Can you create a temporary user account in System Preferences->Accounts, log into that account and see if the scanning works properly in this "clean" account.

If it fails there you may want to run /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility and try repair permissions.


----------



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

> Can you create a temporary user account in System Preferences->Accounts, log into that account and see if the scanning
> works properly in this "clean" account.

>If it fails there you may want to run /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility and try repair permissions.

Created clean temporary user a/c. Scanner still hangs. Only difference is that the scan now hangs in this new a/c while loading the 'overview' and doesn't bother to wait until the end of the actual scan! (Repeated it several times).

Repaired permissions, (I do this anyway every week) and then tried again, using the temporary user a/c. No change.

Any other suggestions? It's a bit of a puzzler.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This is a shot in the dark: Open /Library/Image Capture/Plugins and Get Info on your driver. Select open in 32 bit mode and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

> This is a shot in the dark: Open /Library/Image Capture/Plugins and Get Info on your driver. Select open in 32 bit mode and see if that makes any difference.

No Image Capture Plugins folder exists, (I've checked *all* Libraries using the above search path). However, there is a '32 bit mode' tick box in Image Capture's application 'Get Info' window. Unfortunately checking this had no effect.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You were checking in the system Library folder and not the one in your user directory?


----------



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

"I've checked *all* Libraries using the above search path".
So system or user directory, (plus all other user accounts). I honestly don't believe I have left a library unaccounted.

But I appreciate you asking. Libraries are easily muddled, which is why I checked every little pesky one I could find !


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Weird, I just installed that driver and I'm not sure where it's installing stuff.

I have a networked Epson scanner that installed it's driver into /Library/Image Capture/Devices/


----------



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

> Weird, I just installed that driver and I'm not sure where it's installing stuff.
> I have a networked Epson scanner that installed it's driver into /Library/Image Capture/Devices/

I've looked.... and so do I !

Miracles of miracles, I ticked the checkbox to open in 32 bit mode and bingo ! The scanner is now happily scanning at 600 Dpi, (using either Image Capture or Epson's Scanner Perfection app' - which seem to have identical interfaces, btw).

Headrush - my sincere thanks for sticking with this. Any insight you would like to offer into the reasons behind this, then do share. I'm sure it would be illuminating for anyone following this thread.

Again - my thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Apparently your scanner and mine are using the same driver. (Which is usually a good thing.)

The 32bit thing was just a hunch.

Glad it's working now.


----------



## Tiltwood (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, there's dumb hunches, wild hunches and then there's SMART hunches...


----------

